# Security Update 2005-007 (Mac OS X 10.4.2 Client)



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Sticking this for a week 

Security Update 2005-007 delivers a number of security enhancements and is recommended for all Macintosh users.

*This update includes the following components:

AppKit
BlueTooth
CoreFoundation
cups
Directory Services
HIToolBox
Kerberos
loginwindow
Mail
OpenSSL
QuartzComposerScreenSaver
Security Interface
Safari
X11
zlib
*

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/securityupdate2005007macosx1042client.html

Regards

eddie


----------

